# Titan Quest alle Items für alle 4 free



## Wibatem (6. Juli 2007)

*Titan Quest alle Items für alle 4 free*

Hatte schon mehrere Threads auf anderen Boards als ich noch auf der suche nach Items war.

Nun kann ich allen helfen die auch nichts finden konnten es gibt das Prog TQVault mit dem kann man
Items auf seinen Chr´s verschieben und auch in Dateien speichern...

Nun gut hier zum Download gibbet TQVault + patch > TQVault Dateien mit allen Items > meine Savegames
nun kann das zocken losgehen!!!

ist alles legit TQVault wird von THQ selbst angeboten!!!!

viel Spaß mit TQ 

http://lix.in/e0c731  <<<<< Download 

*Mein System* <<<< anschauen und bewerten!!!!!

brauch immer Verbesserungsvorschläge!
freue mich natürlich immer über eine Kritik oder Bewertung


----------



## Goddess (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Titan Quest alle Items für alle 4 free*

TQVault ist nur für Spieler gut, die kein "Add-On" besitzen. Im "Add-On" ist  diese Funktion voll nutzbar, nur bietet es nicht so viele Plätze, um Items zu verschieben. TQVault hat leider auch einen grossen Nachteil wenn es deinstalliert wird. Wenn Items verschoben wurden, sind die erstellten Profile  auf normalem Weg nicht mehr auswählbar. Deshalb würde ich neuen Titan Quest Spielern eher dazu raten, gleich das "Add-On" im "Gold Paket" dazu zu kaufen.


----------

